# New Years Past



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive read this before but I still like it 


Here's some nostalga for the New Year to bring back memories in the new year

_Health and Safety - is it really needed ....._ (DH is in H&S  )

First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they carried us and lived in houses made of asbestos.

They also took aspirin, ate blue cheese and tuna from a can

Then after surviving that trauma, our cribs were covered with bright coloured lead-based paint.

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, doors or cabinets.

We rode our bikes, we had no helmets or shoes, not to mention, the risks some of us took hitchhiking.

As children, we would ride in cars with no seat belts or air bags.

We drank water from the garden hose and NOT from a bottle.

Take away food was limited to fish and chips, no pizza shops, McDonalds, KFC, Subway or Red Rooster

We could collect old drink bottles and cash them in at the corner store and buy mojos and fruit salad (4 a penny) and if you were a boy some fire crackers to blow up frogs and lizards with.

We ate cupcakes, white bread and real butter and drank soft drinks with sugar in it, but we weren't overweight because....... WE WERE ALWAYS OUTSIDE PLAYING!!

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on.

No one was able to reach us all day ( we didn't have mobile phones) and we were O.K.

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then ride down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes.

We built tree houses and cubby houses and played in creek beds with matchbox cars.

We did not have Play Stations, Nintendo's, X-boxes, no videogames at all, only 2 TV Channels ( maybe 3 depending on your age), no video tape or DVD movies, no surround sound, no mobile phones, no personal computers, no Internet or Internet chat rooms.......... WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them!

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no Lawsuits from these accidents ..

Only GIRLS had pierced ears!

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever.

You could ONLY buy Easter Eggs and Hot Cross buns at Easter time.......no really!

Chrismas trees and decorations were put up in December not October !

We were given BB guns and sling shots for our 10th birthdays,

We drank milk laced with Strontium 90 from cows that had eaten grass covered in nuclear fallout from the atomic testing at Maralinga in 1956.

and we all survived ......... happy new year to all


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It is an old one but soooo true  

Oo and the bit with the only getting easter eggs at easter, I saw creme eggs in my local shop yesterday


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think Creme eggs are always about which is good because I love them!!


----------

